# Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office



## Fiftdey (15. April 2014)

*Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

EDIT: PC IST DA & ZUSAMMEN GEBAUT, EIN FETTES DANKE AN EUCH!

Hallöchen Gruppe, 

ich habe mir die PS4 im Bundle mit Watch_Dogs vorbestellt, nun kam meine Verlobte auf die Idee das wir uns einen PC zulegen sollten. 
Dieser sollte (für Sie) in erster Linie für Officeanwendungen sein, ich denke aber weiter & würde schon gern darauf auch Zocken! Richtig, es soll auch Watch_Dogs darauf laufen!
Nun denke ich, wenn WD darauf läuft dann werden auch andere Games die in der Zukunft liegen auf dem Rechner laufen, oder? 

Nun habe ich des öfteren gelesen, dass eine SSD gut ist. Ich mein darauf installiere ich Windoof & ein paar Programme wie Office oder ähnliches. 
Dann drücke ich den Startknopf und in 5sec ist Windoof da? Passt so meine Erklärung?

Nun, einen Bildschirm, Maus & Tastatur und G35 Headset habe ich.. Budget, nun ja.. ich bin unentschlossen! Am liebsten unter 1000€! eher noch weiter darunter! 

Ich danke euch, ach ja, Selbsteinbau!

EDIT: Hier nun meine Liste! Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU Summe aller Bestpreise: 1159,22 Euro

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Mindfactory Gesamtpreis inkl. Versandkosten & Sofortüberweisung: 1.195,30 EUR


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Unter 1000 Taler? Kein Problem:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Prolimatech Lynx
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Sind etwa 880€, leise und sehr flott


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

TurboDuo soll laut sein lieber die Tri-X


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> TurboDuo soll laut sein lieber die Tri-X


 
Bei den 290ern ja, bei der 280X macht der TurboDuo nen guten Job


----------



## Fiftdey (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Unter 1000 Taler? Kein Problem:
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
> ...


 
Könntest du auf meine Frage zur SSD eingehen & wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen:

ntel Xeon E3-1230 v3 & Intel Core i7-4770K

und

Prolimatech Lynx & EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Könntest du auf meine Frage zur SSD eingehen & wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 & Intel Core i7-4770K
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem. Die SSD beschleunigt den Start von Windows, aber mit 5Sek kommt man nicht hin. 20-30 sind realistischer. Den Xeon E3 kann man nicht übertakten, außerdem fehlt ihm die IGPU. Dafür hat er ECC RAM Support und ein paar Virtualisierungen mehr. Der Brocken 2 ist leiser und stärker als der Lynx, also besser OC tauglich, z.B. für den 4770K, passt aber nicht ins Antiphon


----------



## Fiftdey (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Also Übertakten habe ich nicht vor.. was ist IGPU? Ja ich weiß Google hilft, aber ihr Experten könnt es mir besser erklären denk ich  
Ist denn der Xeon E-3 Zukunftstauglicher als der 4770k?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also Übertakten habe ich nicht vor.. was ist IGPU? Ja ich weiß Google hilft, aber ihr Experten könnt es mir besser erklären denk ich



Ne IGPU ist die Integrierte Grafikkarte in der CPU. Bei AMD heisst das dann APU



> Ist denn der Xeon E-3 Zukunftstauglicher als der 4770k?



Eher andersrum, denn den I7 könnte man übertakten


----------



## XyZaaH (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die IGPU ist die integrierte Grafikeinheit des Prozessors. Der Xeon ist wie der I7 ohne übertaktungsfähigkeit, und ohne IGPU.


----------



## Fiftdey (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Und eine IGPU ist nicht gut? Also quasi eine interne Grafikkarte auf bzw in der CPU? 
Also eine externe Graka? oder verwechsel ich hier was?
Wäre dann eine interne Grafikeinheit & eine externe Grafikeinheit nicht besser für die Leistung?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Und eine IGPU ist nicht gut? Also quasi eine interne Grafikkarte auf bzw in der CPU?
> Also eine externe Graka? oder verwechsel ich hier was?
> Wäre dann eine interne Grafikeinheit & eine externe Grafikeinheit nicht besser für die Leistung?



Wenn keine dedizierte Graka im PC haust, ist die IGPU aktiv. Kommt jetzt ne Graka dazu, wird die IGPU deaktiviert


----------



## XyZaaH (15. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die IGPU ist eine Interne Grafikkarte ja, bloß die Leistung ist nicht sehr hoch. Wenn du eine Richtige Grafikkarte hast, dann merkst du nicht dass eine IGPU verbaut ist.


----------



## Fiftdey (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Guten Morgen Gruppe, 

der Osterhas war sehr fleißig, so hat sich das Budget vergrößert & ich kann nun 1000€ verpulvern!
Wichtig wäre mir noch das der PC leise ist. 

Desweiteren habe ich mich dafür entschieden entweder den i5 46870 oder eben den i7 4770 zu verbauen & die  Samsung SSD 840 Evo oder ähnlich zu verbauen. 

Könntet ihr mir da noch mal ein System zusammen schustern?! Danke schön & frohe ostern!


----------



## tsd560ti (20. April 2014)

Du übertaktest ja nicht,  von daher:
Intel Xeon E3 1230v3 (210)
Gigabyte GaH87dh3 (75)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB ( 55)
Alpenföhn Sella (15)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X (non-OC) (350)
Cooltek Antiphon (60)
BeQuiet StraightPower E9 450Watt (70)
Crucial M500 / 240gb (90)
Seagate Barracuda 14.7200 1TB (45)

Macht 960€. 
Davon vielleicht noch 2 Gehäuselüfter oder essen gehen. 

Schicker wäre: 
AsRock B85M-Itx (60)
BitFenix Prodigy (70)
E9 480Watt CM (80)
Prolikatech Basic 65 (25)

Und danke gleichfalls!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

tsd  aber man könnte ein anderes Gehäuse + ein 480W CM E9 nehmen


----------



## tsd560ti (20. April 2014)

Den Molexstrang packt man links oder rechts unten neben das Netzteil. Nur im kleinen Prodigy lieber nicht.


----------



## Fiftdey (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Weshalb empfehlt ihr mir den Xeon??
Der wird mir nicht empfohlen, da er kein Zocker Prozessor sein soll. 
Entweder der i5 oder i7 .. versteh ich dann nicht ganz ..
Und Crucial M500 / 240gb ist besser als die 250gb SSD von Samsung, weil?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Der wird mir nicht empfohlen, da er kein Zocker Prozessor sein soll.


 
Dann hat derjenige keine Ahnung. Der Xeon ist ebenso Spieletauglich wie der I7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Weshalb empfehlt ihr mir den Xeon??
> Der wird mir nicht empfohlen, da er kein Zocker Prozessor sein soll.
> Entweder der i5 oder i7 .. versteh ich dann nicht ganz ..
> Und Crucial M500 / 240gb ist besser als die 250gb SSD von Samsung, weil?



Haha auf Marketing rein gefallen. Wieso kein Xeon ? Ist sogar besser als ein i7/i5 da hochwertiger. Xeons sind die besten CPUs von Intel.

Crucial ist besser da deutlich besseres P/L.


----------



## Fiftdey (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Haha auf Marketing rein gefallen. Wieso kein Xeon ? Ist sogar besser als ein i7/i5 da hochwertiger. Xeons sind die besten CPUs von Intel.
> 
> Crucial ist besser da deutlich besseres P/L.


 

Ok vielen DANK!


----------



## Fiftdey (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

wenn ich mir aber den Test durchlese ist es nicht der Beste. 



> und wenn man eh nicht übertaktet, ist der schnellere i7-4771 (mit dem 4770K praktisch, leistungsmäßig sogar komplett identisch) auch nur noch 50 Euro entfernt



Da denke ich mir kann ich gleich den i7 4770k nehmen & habe für die Zukunft einen besseren CPU oder nicht?

Worauf muss ich denn darauf achten, welches Board brauche ich & Gehäuse bzw reicht der Boxedkühler wenn ich nicht übertakte?


----------



## ich111 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Außerdem schützt Samsung seine Mitarbeiter nicht vor gefährlichen Chemikalien

Der 4770K bringt nur mit Z87 Board und gutem Kühler was, zudem ist der leider um ein paar Features kastriert


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der 4770K bringt nur mit Z87 Board und gutem Kühler was



Und das kostet auch wieder ordentlich was.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Und das kostet auch wieder ordentlich was.



Jap wenn man nen Xeon aus P/L Sicht schlagen will (weiß net ob Kühler mit drin ist) muss msn den i7 auf 4,888888Ghz bringen was man mit Luft nicht schafft und sicher nicht für 24/7 Betrieb.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Dann rechne lieber mal nach


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Dann rechne lieber mal nach



Hat mal Teutonnen ausgerechnet .


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. April 2014)

Und? Kannst du doch auch mal rechnen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Und? Kannst du doch auch mal rechnen.



Ich kann nicht rechnen  genauso wie lesen und schreiben


----------



## Fiftdey (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So ich hab mich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt & bin nun zum folgenden Endresultat gekommen - 

Was haltet ihr hier von

Lohnt sich die r9 290 tri-x oc zu der pcs+?? Oder könnt ich da bei der PCs+ bleiben??


----------



## xNathanelx (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> So ich hab mich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt & bin nun zum folgenden Endresultat gekommen -
> 
> Was haltet ihr hier von
> 
> Lohnt sich die r9 290 tri-x oc zu der pcs+?? Oder könnt ich da bei der PCs+ bleiben??



Nö die 290 TRI-X bringt 0 Vorteile gegenüber der PCS+ 290, sie ist sogar ein klitze kleines bisschen lauter


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2014)

Der Sella ist für OC nicht wirklich geeignet, ein Brocken 2 oder K2 sollte es schon sein. Das Netzteil ist auch nicht soo toll, die bessere Wahl wäre das LC-Power LC9550


----------



## tsd560ti (21. April 2014)

Denke auch, mindestens ein E9 / 450Watt.
Ich finde es ja schön, dass du den Kühler von mjr übernimmst. Aber für kleineres OC ein Brocken 2 / Thermalright HR-02 Macho und für richtig den K2 / Silver Arrow Ib-E (1100rpm).
Da du den Xeon auf H87 ohne Extrakühler (also Sella leise, boxed schon schlechter) auf 3,7 Ghz kriegst, erhöht sich das OC-Ziel auf 5,5Ghz.


----------



## Fiftdey (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ok hab es noch einmal geändert, so könnt ich mir ihn bestellen? 
Für den Preis bestimmt gut oder was sollte ich noch ändern? 

https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-418922


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Der Brocken 2 passt nicht ins Antiphon 

Hier passt der rein  : Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster


----------



## xNathanelx (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ok hab es noch einmal geändert, so könnt ich mir ihn bestellen?
> Für den Preis bestimmt gut oder was sollte ich noch ändern?
> 
> https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-418922



Würde nicht zu einem LC-Power Netzteil raten... 80+ Gold zu unrecht etc...

dann nimm lieber das E9 480W CM


----------



## tsd560ti (21. April 2014)

Die Kritikpunkte an diesem Teil sind Gleitlagerlüfter und 2Rails. Technisch ist es dank DC-DC überlegen.


----------



## xNathanelx (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Kritikpunkte an diesem Teil sind Gleitlagerlüfter und 2Rails. Technisch ist es dank DC-DC überlegen.


 
Meine Kritik bezog sich auch mehr auf die Marke allgemein und nicht auf dieses spezifische Netzteil..
http://www.computerbase.de/2011-03/test-lc-power-lc6550gp2/10/
http://www.computerbase.de/2013-02/test-lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-400w/


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. April 2014)

xNathanelx schrieb:


> Würde nicht zu einem LC-Power Netzteil raten... 80+ Gold zu unrecht etc...



Beziehe dich bitte auf ein Spezifisches Modell, sonst ist die Kritik für die Tonne. Das 9550 erfüllt den 80+-Gold-Standart.

Und wenn wir von einem Netzteil reden ist es sinnlos mit anderen Modellen dieses Herstellers anzukommen. 

Beqiet hat auch Unmengen an Schrott im Angebot, da verlinkt dir doch auch keiner einen Test vom Power Zone wenn du ein e9 empfiehlst.


----------



## ich111 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Brocken 2 passt nicht ins Antiphon
> 
> Hier passt der rein  : Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster


Ins Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auch


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



ich111 schrieb:


> Außerdem schützt Samsung seine Mitarbeiter nicht vor gefährlichen Chemikalien


 
 Na denkst Du das ist in China, Taiwan oder sonstewo im fernen Osten anders.


----------



## ich111 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Nö, aber Samsung will dann noch einen Premium Preis und das obwohl die Evo weniger Materialkosten als eine M500 hat. Und da erwarte ich dann unter anderem, dass die Mitarbeiter oderntlich bezahlt und geschützt werden


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nö, aber Samsung will dann noch einen Premium Preis und das obwohl die Evo weniger Materialkosten als eine M500 hat. Und da erwarte ich dann unter anderem, dass die Mitarbeiter oderntlich bezahlt und geschützt werden


 
 Dann sage das mal Apple.


----------



## Fiftdey (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ich habe die Liste nochmals aktualisiert 

https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-418922


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Kannst Du mir so einmal mitbestellen  

Ist in Ordnung, die Liste.


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Guten Morgen, 

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch: 

Mein Kumpel mit dem ich den pc zusammenbaue fragt sich ob das Netzteil mit 500w ausreicht. 

Und ich frage mich, gehen die Preise zum Sommer hin noch weiter runter? Vielleicht auch der CPU weil am 11.6. Intel 40 neue Prozessoren vorstellen will?!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel mit dem ich den pc zusammenbaue fragt sich ob das Netzteil mit 500w ausreicht.



Das reicht locker, im Extremfall (Starkes OC + Prime95 & Furmark) kommt man auf max 450 Watt, beim zocken weit darunter 



> Und ich frage mich, gehen die Preise zum Sommer hin noch weiter runter? Vielleicht auch der CPU weil am 11.6. Intel 40 neue Prozessoren vorstellen will?!



Nein


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ok Vielen Dank! 

Dann bedanke ich mich schon mal bei euch für eure Hilfe!
Das System wird dann denk ich mitte Mai so bestellt  

Freu ich mich schon


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Poste es dann nochmal.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Da es noch etwas hin ist poste es nochmal bevor du bestellst, da sich da noch viel ändern kann.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Na gut viel nicht aber etwas kann schon passieren


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Doch noch einiges.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Was den? Maxwell kommt doch später, 2011-3 Ende des Jahres


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Starke Peisschwankungen oder so was in der Richtung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Starke Peisschwankungen oder so was in der Richtung.



Ah das meinst du, ja das kann immer passieren. Ich hoffe das RAM endlich unter 50€ kommt.


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ich noch mal, 

ich habe gerade ein paar Shops mein Angebot gemailt, um mal einen Preisvergleich zu bekommen.

Jetzt wird mir geschrieben, dass das Netzteil zu gering dimensioniert ist..


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ich noch mal,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein paar Shops mein Angebot gemailt, um mal einen Preisvergleich zu bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt wird mir geschrieben, dass das Netzteil zu gering dimensioniert ist..


 
Die nutzen halt auch einen Konfigurator...der mit geringem Wirkungsgrad rechnet


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Jepp, das Netzteil ist definitiv nicht zu gering dimensioniert 

Die Typen in den Shops haben oft auch Null Plan


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2014)

Die haben wenig Ahnung und nehmen die Empfehlungen für Chinakracher. Dann empelen die für eine 750ti 500Watt...


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ich noch mal,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein paar Shops mein Angebot gemailt, um mal einen Preisvergleich zu bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt wird mir geschrieben, dass das Netzteil zu gering dimensioniert ist..



Die Rechnen mit solchen tollen Netzteilen wo 700W drauf steht und permanent 300W liefern kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Joa, z.B. mit solch einem geilen Gerät : "China Bller" Testbericht fr LC Power Super Silent LC6550  

Stehen 550 Watt drauf, sind nichtmal 350 Watt drin


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Am günstigsten ist mindfactory.de  und falls Zusammenbau hardwareversand.de


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



> schauen Sie sich doch die kumulierte Leistungsaufnahme an.



Warum kann man nicht normale auf meine Frage antworten, wir er darauf kommt, dass das Netzteil zu gerin sein soll.... LOL!

Ja bei Mindfactory habe ich ja den Gesamtpreis von Seite 1


----------



## Captn (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Am günstigsten ist mindfactory.de  und falls Zusammenbau hardwareversand.de


Bei MF sollte man dann aber um Mitternacht bestellen, weil die sonst mit ihren Versandkosten zuschlagen


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die Netzteile, welche wir empfehlen, sind definitiv nicht zu schwach !


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Nun habe ich folgendes kleines Problem, 

bei einem Anbieter gibt es das Netzteil & das Gehäuse nicht, was ihr mir empfohlen hat.

Mir wird folgendes angeboten:

BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz Window <http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Midi-Tower-Gehaeuse/BitFenix-Shinobi-Core-Midi-Tower-USB-30-schwarz-Window::16835.html> (auch in anderen Farben verfügbar)

Thermaltake Urban S31 Midi Tower - schwarz Window <http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Midi-Tower-Gehaeuse/Thermaltake-Urban-S31-Midi-Tower-schwarz-Window::25903.html>

Super Flower Golden Green HX 80Plus Gold Netzteil - 550 Watt <http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/Super-Flower-Golden-Green-HX-80Plus-Gold-Netzteil-550-Watt::25298.html>

Was könnt ihr mir von diesen empfehlen, oder sind die Empfehlung quatsch? 
Problem nur, es muss bei Caseking im Onlineshop sein, sonst können dir mir keinen Preis nennen .. Ich bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Netzteil, modular - 480 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz

Das Shinobi Core kommt komplett ohne Lüfter, ohne Emblem, ohne Mesh-Streifen, deswegen habe ich das "richtige" verlinkt.

Zu diesem solltest Du trotzdem noch einen 120mm Frontlüfter mitbestellen : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ok, vielen dank!

Ich lese mir gerade ein paar Test's durch, die PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ soll recht laut werden & deswegen sollte man sich die
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC holen. 

Lohnen sich die 50€ Aufpreis oder werde ich im Gehäuse den unterschied eh nicht merken??


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Man kann die Lüfterkurve leicht manuell regeln, dann ist sie leise.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die wohl allerbeste 290 ist diese : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wie gesagt, lohnen sich die 40€ unterschied (Preis bei mindfactory) ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Musst Du wissen.

Nachdem ich den Test gelesen hatte, habe ich für mich entschieden, ja, lohnt sich 

Leiseste, kühlste und stärkste/schnellste 290 auf dem Markt


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So, ich habe eine Antwort von Caseking erhalten, jedoch noch keinen Preisnachlass..
Wenn ich es mir so angucke, ohje.. da ist nicht einmal die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC mit bei!

Welche konfiguration ist denn jetzt besser? 

mit dem BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz Gehäuse und dem be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Netzteil, modular - 480 Watt Netzteil? 
Oder das System auf Seite 1??


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Das Shinobi ist ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, das Fractal Arc R2 nochmal besser.

Du musst auch nicht unbedingt das modulare E9 CM 480 Watt nehmen, weil das Arc R2 über ein super Kabelmanagement verfügt.
Nimmst einfach das genauso gute E9 450 Watt, die Kabel kannst Du trotzdem sehr gut verlegen/verstecken


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Shinobi ist ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, das Fractal Arc R2 nochmal besser.
> 
> Du musst auch nicht unbedingt das modulare E9 CM 480 Watt nehmen, weil das Arc R2 über ein super Kabelmanagement verfügt.
> Nimmst einfach das genauso gute E9 450 Watt, die Kabel kannst Du trotzdem sehr gut verlegen/verstecken


 
Okay.. weiß ich bescheid!
Das nächste Angebot trudelt ein, mit folgendem Anhang: 



> Das Netzteil war das einzige welches ich auf jeden Fall wechseln würde, da LC-Power bei den Netzteilherstellern das ist was man einen sog. „China-Böller“ nennt.
> 
> Zumal die 500W wohl kaum ausgereicht hätten um das Gerät unter Vollast und Übertaktung noch zuverlässig mit Strom zu versorgen. Die Grafikkarte alleine kann in der Spitze über 250W verbrauchen, der Prozessor je nach Übertaktung zwischen 90W und 150W.
> 
> ...



Haben die alle kein Plan oder weshalb wollen Sie mir alle ein anderes Netzteil andrehen??


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Das LC Power 9550  kannst du ruhig verwenden, leider ist da nur ein Gleitlagerlüfter verbaut. Sonst ist es brauchbar.

Das Shenobi passt schon.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Entweder haben die keinen Plan, oder wollen dich verarschen.

LC-Power hat auch fast ausschliesslich Schrott produziert, aber die neue Gold-Baureihe soll ziemlich okay sein.

Nimm das BeQuiet E9 CM 480 Watt, das reicht für alles, selbst um einen 4960X stark zu übertakten plus eine 290X im Übermodus.

Leistungsaufnahme des kompletten Systems mit einem stromsaufenden, stark übertakteten 3960X : AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC im Test

Das sind echte Dumpfbacken, die dir ein 600 Watt Netzteil andrehen wollen.

Hardwareluxx testet vom härtesten.
Wenn die "unter Last" schreiben, dann meinen die auch Last


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Wer braucht schon ein 600W-NT für ein sGPU-Sys


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Das wäre jetzt ein Unterschied von 20€. 
Was ist denn besser an dem beQuit?


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. April 2014)

Es hat nen besseren Luffi und das mit 480W hat CM.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Was ist denn besser an dem beQuit?


 
Der Lüfter und die Garantie


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Es hat nen besseren Luffi und das mit 480W hat CM.


 
was ist cm


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> was ist cm



= Kabelmanagement = nicht benötigte Kabel können abgenommen werden
---> schönerer/ aufgeräumter Innenraum---> besserer Luftfluss(Kühlung)---> Besitzer macht


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> = Kabelmanagement = nicht benötigte Kabel können abgenommen werden
> ---> schönerer/ aufgeräumter Innenraum---> besserer Luftfluss(Kühlung)---> Besitzer macht


 
Alles klar, darauf lege ich Wert! Ok also lohnen sich die 20€ wieder!

EDIT: Und nun bin ich bei ca. 1200€ mit Versandkosten.. Bei den angefragten Händlern mit Abholung fängt es erst bei 1300€ an


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Du kannst auch das genauso gute be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W nehmen.

Ist lediglich nicht modular, kann man aber bei einem guten Gehäuse drauf verzichten (auf CM)


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die nächsten die mir kommen mit einem anderen Netzteil & ich solle RAM von Gigabyte nutzen! 

...


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

RAM von Gigabyte 

Da muss ich wohl was verpasst haben, wenn Gigabyte jetzt auch RAM herstellt


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wie viel Watt zieht denn ram, mainboard & kühler auf CPU so?
Die Festplatten & graka komm ich auf 340w ca


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Komplettes System, inkl. stark übertaktetem i7 2600K und GTX780 : Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Lächerliche 284 Watt.

Inkl. stark übertaktetem i7 4770K und R9 290 : Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

~ 380 Watt.

Das BeQuiet E9 450 Watt hat absolut kein Problem damit, bei Bedarf mal eben 100 Watt mehr rauszutun.
Wird aber eh nie nötig sein, weil die 380 Watt Leistungsspitzen sind, welche nicht ständig anliegen.

Jetzt glaub uns doch endlich, dass das E9 450 Watt definitiv für jedes Single-GPU System plus stark übertakteter CPU locker ausreicht.

Du darfst nur nicht solch einen Schrott kaufen : "China Bller" Testbericht fr LC Power Super Silent LC6550

Stehen 550 Watt drauf, sind nichtmal 350 Watt drin


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ich glaub ich euch doch


----------



## Rosigatton (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Einfach ein bisschen die Tests von der Computerbase und von Hardwareluxx ziehen :

AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
Testsystem Computerbase

Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test
Testsystem Hardwareluxx

CB testet momentan mit einem stark übertakteten i7 4770K, Luxx mit einem noch stärker stromsaufenden i7 3960X (Sockel 2011).

Mit einer Oberklassen-Karte zieht so ein Gaming-Rechner beim daddeln um die 300 Watt, je nach Karte plus/minus 20 Watt.

Einzig eine 290X zieht unter Last deutlich mehr Saft aus der Leitung, aber auch hier reicht ein E9 450 Watt, ohne das man sich Sorgen machen muss, das es überlastet wird  

Einer so teuren Karte kann/darf man aber auch ruhigen Gewissens ein 480/500/550 Watt Netzteil spendieren.


----------



## Fiftdey (23. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ok vielen Dank!!!! 
Freu mich schon


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Oh manno man.. Ich kann es nicht abwarten.. Lese mir einen Test nach dem anderen durch über meine ausgewählte Hardware..
Ich zweifel gerade an zwei Sachen..

Erstens, lohnt sich der i7 4770k für mich überhaupt.. reicht nicht eventuell doch der Xeon 1230v3..
Und zweitens ist der Unterschied zwischen der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC & Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC spürbar bzw lohnt sich die "X" Variante für mich..

Ich will die nächsten  4-5 Jahre ausgesorgt haben & nicht nachrüsten müssen, 
um mehr zu bekommen in der Zukunft eventuell auch OC wobei ich mich da nicht auskenne, aber ich bin lernfähig


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. April 2014)

Das X lohnt sich nicht. Du hast bei gleichem Takt mit der 290X nur 4% mehr Leistung. 

Du musst halt für dich entscheiden ob du OCen willst.


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Tja eine gute Frage.. 
Wird es denn nötig sein, in den nächsten 4-5 Jahren auf ich sag mal 4,2ghz zu Takten oder werden die 4x3,4ghz reichen.... bzw ja 8kerne

In etwa dann so?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24, very low profile (BLS2C4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

push


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Nimm keine BF4 Edition da sie mittlerweile zu teuer sind. . VLP Ran brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Die beste 290 ist momentan diese : Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schnellste/Stärkste, leiseste und kühlste 

Den VLP RAM kannst Du ruhig nehmen.
Aufgrund der niedrigeren Spannung ist der qualitativ etwas hochwertiger.
Nötig ist der nicht, der "normale" 1,5 Volt ist auch sehr gut, aber... 

Ist eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung 
Damit wirst Du richtig Spass haben


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Sorry vergessen zu editieren, ich mein das Angebot ist nicht schlecht, für 8€ die BF4 Edition zu bekommen, nur ist diese nicht überall vorrätig. 
Wie der RAM dort rein gekommen ist weiß ich auch nicht ^^ wird geändert!

Frage ist nun: Welches System ist besser nach Preis-Leistung gesehen??

System a i74770k
oder
System b xeone3-1230v3


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

P/L auf jedenfall das B . Echt 8 Talar? Habe mal bei Hardwareversand für 20 gesehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

P/L mäßig der Xeon.

Aber den i7 kannst Du später mal übertakten 

Ich weiss ja, die "Qual der Wahl"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

*hust* den Xeon kann man auch OCen *hust* außerdem ist er hochwertiger.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wenn du dich nicht zwischen dem Xeon E3 1230 u. dem i7-4770K entscheiden kannst, dann nimm doch einfach den
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ab €193,83

das hat 3 Vorteile:
1. er ist der günstigste
2. du kannst overclocken 
3. du brauchst an der i7 Konfig nichts zu ändern (CPU-Kühler, Z87 Board ... passt)


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht zwischen dem Xeon E3 1230 u. dem i7-4770K entscheiden kannst, dann nimm doch einfach den
> Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ab €193,83
> 
> das hat 3 Vorteile:
> ...



alles schön und gut, doch eigentlich wollte ich "jetzt" noch nicht übertakten!
eigentlich nur wenn der cpu in ein paar jahren zu klein ist.. 
Die Frage ist aber nur, nutz ich den PC in zwei Jahren noch genau so wie jetzt..
Eventuell ist dann schon Familie da, dann hat man eh keine Zeit dafür..
ist nicht einfach..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Also ein aktueller Haswell sollte doch schon 5 Jahre halten  oder auch mehr.


----------



## Fiftdey (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also ein aktueller Haswell sollte doch schon 5 Jahre halten  oder auch mehr.


 
Ja von Halten her denk ich das dieser das auch wird, nur was ist wenn in 3 Jahren BF 20 oder draußen ist und mein Rechner das nicht mehr pakt...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Lol mein 8 Jahre alter Athlon packt noch die meistens Spiele aus 2012-13 das wird ein Xeon/i7/i5 auch schaffen .


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



> alles schön und gut, doch eigentlich wollte ich "jetzt" noch nicht übertakten! eigentlich nur wenn der cpu in ein paar jahren zu klein ist..  Die Frage ist aber nur, nutz ich den PC in zwei Jahren noch genau so wie jetzt..  Eventuell ist dann schon Familie da, dann hat man eh keine Zeit dafür.. ist nicht einfach..


Gerade dann - kauf den preisgünstigeren Overclockbaren i5-4670K; - du sparst jetzt Geld, das du später für Pampas, Alete u. Bobbycar brauchst und hast dennoch eine Leistungsreserve in Petto. 

Ich selber habe noch einen i5-750 Bj. 10/2009, der aktuell mit OC leicht undervoltet mit 3,52 GHz rennt; - brauche ich unbedingt was Neues - Nein.

 Aber da der Mensch irrational agiert, hab´ich bereits ein Z87-MBoard hier ´rumliegen, warte auf den Prozessor und - habe mit diesem letzten Satz meine vorherige Argumentation zerschossen .

- Greetz - gönn dir jetzt ´was ; - später kann´s Drillinge geben und dein ruhiges Leben ist vorbei .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Jap irgendwie 

Mit keinen macht man was falsches aber did 8Threads bei den Xeon finde ich verlockend .


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> *hust* den Xeon kann man auch OCen *hust* außerdem ist er hochwertiger.



Das BLK-OC kann man in die Tonne treten und dass er hochwertiger ist merkt man eh nie.


----------



## Fiftdey (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ihr macht es mir nicht einfach..


----------



## Fiftdey (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Also ich habe mich entschieden, es wird die Config um den i7 
Mitte Mai denk ich werde ich bestellen
Vielleicht ist dann die graka und das gehäuse lieferbar


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Melde dich nochmal kurz bevor Du bestellst


----------



## Fiftdey (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Melde dich nochmal kurz bevor Du bestellst


 
werde ich, freu mich schon wie ein kleinkind & das mit mitte 20


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So muss das auch sein 

Ich bin gute 50  und freue mich auch immer, wenn ich mir mal neue Hardware leisten kann


----------



## Fiftdey (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> So muss das auch sein
> 
> Ich bin gute 50  und freue mich auch immer, wenn ich mir mal neue Hardware leisten kann


 

Ich mein früher, wo ich 12 war hatte ich meinen ersten Rechner.. Intel 3 996mghz.. dann bin ich auf Laptop umgestiegen & letztendlich Iphone Tablet & ps3..
Die PS4 war schon vorbestellt.. doch dann hab ich mich für den Rechner entschieden! klar ist es teurer, aber dafür kann ich viel mehr Spiele zocken..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Und da zockste in FHD Gelle und ne 9xxp . Außerdem Titel wie Total War, Civilization, DayZ, ARMA usw.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. April 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und da zockste in FHD Gelle und ne 9xxp . Außerdem Titel wie Total War, Civilization, DayZ, ARMA usw.


 
Mal sehen was ich so zocken werde..
Müsste mal Crysis zu ende spielen, dann eventuell BF4, WoT, Ende Mai dann Watch Dogs, Im Herbst sollte das neue Batman kommen - wahrscheinlich auf 2015 verschoben :'(
Naja gibt schon ein bisschen was 
Ich hab früher Americas Army 2 gespielt. Ist das zu vergleichen mit Arma?

EDIT: Oder meinste was ich früher gezockt habe?


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Hey, da alle Teile gerade bei Mindfactory vorhanden sind, werde ich in der Nacht von Sonntag zu Montag zwischen 0 & 6 Uhr bestellen wollen. 
Gerade liegt der Preis bei inkl Versand € 1.138,18, damit würde ich zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Preises 60€ sparen. 

Würdet Ihr noch etwas am System ändern oder so bestellen?  Desweiteren hätte ich gern gewusst, wie lange Mindfactory brauch für den Versand von allen Artikeln, wenn sie vorrätig sind?

Ach ja, ich werde mir dann noch den QNIX 27" bestellen aus Korea. 

PS: Habe jetzt gerade gesehen das der K2 erst am 6.5. erwartet wird, heißt dies - dass so lange mit dem Versand gewartet wird? Soll ich mir einen anderen Lüfter holen - Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU oder warte ich lieber auf den K2


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf den K2 warten. Poste lieber den Link zu dem Koreaner nochmal bevor du bestellst, vllt gibt es inzwischen ein besseres Angebot.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wenn Du in der Nacht zu Montag bestellst und alles lieferbar ist, verschicken die am gleichen Tag.

Also, bei mir wird der K2 noch lagernd angezeigt : EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Huch gerade eben gesehen dass ich nicht den K2 drin hatte sondern den Brocken.
Naja Ich wollte so bestellen das Donnerstag alles ankommt, wenn ich zu Hause bin. 
Vorher ist niemand daheim  hier der link für die bestellliste https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22037f59d8906c6fdff791c978eb4de39ca85137d896e

Hier der Link zum Koreaner: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Free-Express...7695?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d4140e7f


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Jepp, voll die korrekten Teile  

Bestell doch einfach per Nachname bei Mindfactory, kostet halt 2+2,- Taler (1 x Gehäuse und 1 x restliche Hardware).


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Was bringt es mir per Nachname zu bestellen, wenn ich nicht da bin? Und bezahlen muss ich dann beim Postboten, da will ich keine 1200€ im Hausflur übergeben..?!


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wenn eh niemand zuhause ist, holst Du das dann an der nächsten Packstation ab.


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Na dann bestell ich es von Montag zu Dienstag 

aber den Monitor schon Montag weil der ja länger brauch, obwohl ich was von 4 Tagen gelesen habe..?!


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Kommt immer darauf an. Kommt auch mit auf den Zoll an.


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an. Kommt auch mit auf den Zoll an.


 
im Korea Thread wurde geschrieben dass man mit green-sum keine Probleme haben soll..


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Jup, aber der Händler ist nicht der Zoll. Und der braucht manchmal länger.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Joa, gibt ja auch keine Probleme, kann aber durchaus länger als 4 Tage dauern


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Naja den Monitor kann ich noch verkraften nehm ich den alten 24" erst mal. bin gespannt ob sich das WQHD so krass unterscheidet zum FHD


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Habe mir so eben den QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" beim Händler storewithstory für 239,90€ gekauft.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2014)

Ist ein geiles Teil  bestell noch eins für mich


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ist ein geiles Teil  bestell noch eins für mich


 
für 300€


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ist das dreisst.... 



> Folgende(r) Artikel haben sich preislich geändert:
> 
> Fractal Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz (alter Preis: € 77,96* | neuer Preis: € 85,19*)


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ist das dreisst....



Sehr ärgerlich. :/


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Mindfactory generell zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr manche Preise anheben, damit Sie die Versandkosten wieder rein holen..


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Generell kann man nicht sagen, die Preise fahren bei Mindfactory immer Achterbahn, egal welche Tageszeit


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Mindfactory generell zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr manche Preise anheben, damit Sie die Versandkosten wieder rein holen..



Dann schaue morgen wieder am Tag oder Montag vorbei. Hoffentlich ist es dann wieder hinabgesetzt.


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Das  werde  ich! Nur jetzt ist der K2 weg.. na dann mal sehen, ohne bestellen & wo anders einen kaufen.. wo sind denn die Versandkosten nicht so hoch???

PS: 100ster Post


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch^^

Ich finde Hardwareversand noch recht akzeptabel.

Caseking hat auch sehr gute Preise!


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Glückwunsch^^
> 
> Ich finde Hardwareversand noch recht akzeptabel.
> 
> Caseking hat auch sehr gute Preise!


 
Die Glückwunsch zu deinen 1000. ... :o
Caseking hat ja seinen Outlet in Berlin, aber da kostet der K2 70€ naja mal sehen.. vielleicht ist der Montag wieder gelistet bei MF


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Joa, Glückwunsch zum 100sten 

FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse Arc R2 Midi Tower
Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Die Glückwunsch zu deinen 1000. ... :o
> Caseking hat ja seinen Outlet in Berlin, aber da kostet der K2 70€ naja mal sehen.. vielleicht ist der Montag wieder gelistet bei MF



Wie meinst du das jetzt? 
Ich glaube wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei^^

Caseking hat auch eine Online-Website mit meiner Meinung nach guten Preisen.


----------



## xNathanelx (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Caseking hat auch eine Online-Website mit meiner Meinung nach guten Preisen.


 
Najaaaa, nicht so ganz  (bzw. Preise sind ganz on Ordnung, aber wieso da kaufen wenn zu 90% der Zeit bei HW und MF billiger ist)


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt?
> Ich glaube wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei^^
> 
> Caseking hat auch eine Online-Website mit meiner Meinung nach guten Preisen.


 
Weshalb reden wir aneinander vorbei? Meintest du nicht Caseking was den K2 angeht? Ja den haben sie dort für 69,99€ was ich nicht als einen guten Preis finde. 
Aber da ist der Vorteil das ich den direkt im Outlet Store abholen kann.. dieser ist in Berlin! Da müsste ich keine Versandkosten zahlen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

... und wenn der ´ne Macke hat kannst du das Teil dem Verkäufer quasi persönlich "vor die Füße" werfen und sagen:
"... Artikel is´ nich ´i.O., bitte gib´mir ´nen neuen ...". Das halte ich auch für einen großen Vorteil.


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> ... und wenn der ´ne Macke hat kannst du das Teil dem Verkäufer quasi persönlich "vor die Füße" werfen und sagen:
> "... Artikel is´ nich ´i.O., bitte gib´mir ´nen neuen ...". Das halte ich auch für einen großen Vorteil.


 
Mag sein, aber zurückschicken ist auch eine Option  
Der Vorteil ist eben, dass es alles MF wäre.. und ich keinen unnötigen weg hätte.. nun ja mal sehen


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Weshalb reden wir aneinander vorbei? Meintest du nicht Caseking was den K2 angeht? Ja den haben sie dort für 69,99€ was ich nicht als einen guten Preis finde.
> Aber da ist der Vorteil das ich den direkt im Outlet Store abholen kann.. dieser ist in Berlin! Da müsste ich keine Versandkosten zahlen.



Nein ich meinte nicht den K2 
Ist auch egal, ich hätte nicht gedacht das der K2 dort so dermaßen viel kostet! :o


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte nicht den K2
> Ist auch egal, ich hätte nicht gedacht das der K2 dort so dermaßen viel kostet! :o


 
was meintest du dann?


----------



## Goyoma (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> was meintest du dann?



Ich blicke hier nicht mehr durch 
Ich glaube ich meinte irgendeine andere Konponente, egal, ich weis ws selber nicht mehr.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Mai 2014)

Gucke bei DriveCity und Hardwareversand.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So, ich werde jetzt bestellen - oder hat noch jemand etwas einzuwenden?

edit: zu spät, bestellt  jetzt muss ich nur schauen wo ich kostengünstig den k2 herbekomme


----------



## jkox11 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks

odä 

Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm

odä teurer und nicht so sicher:

EKL Alpenföhn K2 CPU Kühler 120/ 140mm Lüfter | eBay


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



jkox11 schrieb:


> EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> odä
> 
> ...


 
danke schön, werde mir was nettes raus suchen


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Gerade den K2 in der Bucht für 50,90€ geschossen


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Oh man Ey, ich will nicht mehr warten!! Was will im mit einem leeren Gehäuse?? Heute Abend soll der k2 verschickt werden.. Ich will aber die anderen Komponenten von mf und nicht erst nächste Woche oder so


----------



## jkox11 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


 
Ja das mag ja alles sein, aber irgendwo finde ich es schade. 

Alle Artikel waren auf lagernd, extra mit paypal bezahlt damit mf es sofort da hat. 
Jetzt ist der i7 nicht vorrätig & der Speicher nur verfügbar. 

Hab extra Donnerstag & Freitag eingeplant damit ich den Rechner dann fertig habe.. Wird wohl nix werden ...


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Du musst telefonisch direkt umdisponieren, sonst wartest Du ewig 

Mindfactory soll alles schicken, was sofort lieferbar ist.
Was nicht sofort lieferbar ist, stornierst Du und bestellst das woanders (oder tauchst die Teile gegen sofort lieferbaren und adäquaten Ersatz).


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Laut mf soll die Bestellung heut noch raus gehen


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ja dann 

Ich drück die Daumen .
Müsste dann morgen, spätestens übermorgen bei dir sein.

Dann könnten am Wochenende ja die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Nee da wird sich um die Frau Batman gekümmert  deswegen ja Donnerstag & Freitag


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Zieht die dann auch den Catwoman Dress an ?


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Logisch


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jessss!


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Sehr lecker Teilchen


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Mai 2014)

Würd ich auch nehmen, aber dann mit Crossfire 280ern, ich find das einfach geil^^


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Na toll alle Bemühungen um sonst.. Ich bin erst frühestens Freitag zu Hause [emoji17]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Hi - arbeitest/studierst du auswärts?


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi - arbeitest/studierst du auswärts?


 
Ja, ich arbeite Europaweit. Das soll sich ende Sommer ändern, deshalb ein PC


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So der k2 ist auch auf dem weg


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## eXquisite (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Sieht super aus, Bilder vom System schaden nie  Viel Spaß schonmal.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2014)

Wo sind die Teile ?  Hast die falsche Lieferadresse genommen .


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wo sind die Teile ?  Hast die falsche Lieferadresse genommen .


 
Haha.. oh solch ein Mist aber auch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2014)

Ja  ne  richtig ärgerlich .

 meins wird auch irgendwann kommen aber nicht soo fett


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst den Boxed kühler aufgebaut weil die Post den CPU kühler verdaddelt hatte, doch dann klingelte es an der Türe und der K2 stand vor mir! Ich höre nix [emoji85]


----------



## jkox11 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Evtl. HDD und SSD mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten einbauen und die Kabel sind weg (wobei da ja eh kein Sichtfenster ist). Einziger Nachteil: Ausbau dauert länger


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Jepp, HDD und SSD mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten bauen, ist aber völlig latte, sieht eh kein Schwein 

Geile Maschine   

Das Board sieht noch besser aus, als im Netz 

Den mittleren HDD Käfig könntest Du auch einfach ausbauen, den brauchst Du nicht.
Kannst Du aber auch einfach drin lassen


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Jo, also meine Keule meinte wenn ich den mittleren HDD Käfig ausbaue, baumelt der untere nur so rum. 
Mal sehen ob ich die SSD & HDD umbaue, ich bin was Kabel angeht alergisch! Elektriker eben 

Eine Sache hab ich aber, vorne die beiden USB 3.0 funktionieren - hinten die 2.0 auch.. aber die anderen beiden USB 3.0 Steckplätze nicht. 
Gehen die nur mit USB 3.0 Geräten?
Hab gerade keines zur Hand..

Was sollt ich mir jetzt installierne um das Gesamtwerk mal an die Grenzen zu bringen??


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2014)

Die Karte kam an die falsche Adresse . 

Da kann man nur 
 sagem


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die Karte kam an die falsche Adresse .
> 
> Da kann man nur
> sagem


 
ICH DANK EUCH AUCH ÜBERTRIEBEN!!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Welche USB 3.0 Plätze funzen nicht ? Die hinteren vom Board  ?

Hast Du den USB 3.0 Treiber draufgezogen ?
Wenn ja, schmeiss den ganz schnell wieder runter, der ist meistens AA (großes), Kot, die Richtung 

Die Grenze wäre halt Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig, sowas machen aber nur Dumpfbacken 

Abwechselnd eins von beiden sollte reichen


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Welche USB 3.0 Plätze funzen nicht ? Die hinteren vom Board  ?
> 
> Hast Du den USB 3.0 Treiber draufgezogen ?
> Wenn ja, schmeiss den ganz schnell wieder runter, der ist meistens AA (großes), Kot, die Richtung
> ...


Ich hab keinen Treiber installiert, das war Windoof 

Habe nur mit slimdriver die Treiberliste abgearbeitet.. das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wie schaut es im Gerätemanager aus bei den hinteren USB3 => Irgendwas Geld mit Ausrufezeichen?


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Baerliner schrieb:


> Wie schaut es im Gerätemanager aus bei den hinteren USB3 => Irgendwas Geld mit Ausrufezeichen?


 
Nö nichts.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

sind die ggf. deaktiviert im BIOS?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Den Automaten, welche die Treiber für einen aktualisieren (oder anzeigen), habe ich noch nie getraut.
Die sind unnötig und taugen nix.

Welche Ports funzen denn jetzt nicht ?

Ist auf jeden Fall nur Kinderkacka , nix dickes, kein Problem


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese beiden USB Anschlüsse übertragen Spannung aber keine Daten


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

USB 3.0 hat schon immer/kann schonmal spinnen, egal welches Board, egal welcher Hersteller.

Ich habe Ärger mit 1 von 2 Frontbuchsen bei meinem R4. Aber erst, seitdem mit dir verkackte externe 3 TB Seagate abgeraucht ist 

Ich hätte/könnte deswegen natürlich Alarm machen, alles noch in der Garantie, aber ich habe keinen Bock auf den shice 

Da lebe ich lieber mit einem verkackten Port weniger  

P.S. Anscheinend habe ich "Scarface" mit Al Pacino einmal zuviel gesehen


----------



## Fiftdey (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Naja ist schon ******* für das Geld ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ab dafür.

Alles checken, woran das liegen könnte, dann umtauschen.

Edit :

Dieser Kumpel ist seines Zeichens Mainboard-Gott  : Simpel1970 

Wenn der dir nicht helfen kann, kann es niemand


----------



## Fiftdey (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Brauch jemand von euch AMD Radeon RamDisk 64gb? Kann es für 9,99€ bestellen anstatt 20€


----------



## Fiftdey (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

So nun funktioniert gar kein USB 3.0 port mehr. im geräte manager ist auch ein ausrufezeichen bei generischer hochgeschwindigkeits-usb-hub

habe schon versucht den Treiber zu deinstallieren und neu rauf zu machen.. ohne erfolg.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Im abgesicherten Modus starten und den USB 3.0 Treiber deinstallieren.

Die taugen nix, sind absolut unnötig, machen nur scherereien 

Starten des Computers im abgesicherten Modus - Hilfe zu Microsoft*Windows


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ok werde ich dann mal versuchen


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ziemlich warm das neue Kraftwerk unter meinem schreibtisch


----------



## jkox11 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wie sind denn deine Temps? Poste mal ein Screenshot, auch mit der Lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Temps? Poste mal ein Screenshot, auch mit der Lüfterdrehzahl


 
mach ich wenn ich wieder daheim bin.. so genau hab ich darauf nicht geachtet, nur das ich bein zocke anfange zu schwitzen weil es sehr warm unter dem tisch ist


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Also ich habe mir eine soundkarte gekauft. Problem ist nur das die vapor so fett ist das ich diese umsetzen muss. Nun sitzt sie direkt über dem Netzteil. Regt mich ein wenig auf. Habe im idle nun Temps von ca 55 grad. 

Anbei ein paar Fotos. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLachs (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> P.S. Anscheinend habe ich "Scarface" mit Al Pacino einmal zuviel gesehen


 Den Film kann man gar nicht oft genug sehen. 

@ Fiftdey
Wie hoch war die Temperatur im Idle denn vorher? Wenn die Differenz sehr groß ist, könntest du über den Kauf einer externen Soundkarte nachdenken.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Bei ca 37 grad ...


----------



## DerLachs (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Dann würde ich über die Anschaffung einer externen Soundkarte nachdenken.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Dann würde ich über die Anschaffung einer externen Soundkarte nachdenken.


 
hm na mal sehen wie es sich verhält..


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Pack die Sapphire in den oberen PCIe Slot und die Phoebus in den unteren PCIe x 16, da passt die auch rein.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Pack die Sapphire in den oberen PCIe Slot und die Phoebus in den unteren PCIe x 16, da passt die auch rein.


 
ja wurde mir auch gerade im graka thread erklärt. sorry für meine unwissenheit! 
danke


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Du hast dir ja schliesslich die fette Vapor-X nicht geholt, damit die auf nur 8 Lanes läuft 

Auch wenn es nicht viel Unterschied macht.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Du hast dir ja schliesslich die fette Vapor-X nicht geholt, damit die auf nur 8 Lanes läuft
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht viel Unterschied macht.


 
8 Lanes? Was genau meinst du damit??  Ach du meinst die angabe PCIE_8? wo genau ist da ein Unterschied? 

Mal noch ne andere Frage: 

Meine Perle will nun mit Photoshop anfangen, desweiteren Rhinoceros.. reichen da die 8gb Ram?


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Im oberen Slot ist die Graka mit 16 Lanes angebunden, im nächsten nur noch mit 8 oder 4, je nach Board.

Wenn sie nicht riesige RAW Dateien bearbeitet, reichen 8 GB locker.


----------



## DerLachs (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Pack die Sapphire in den oberen PCIe Slot und die Phoebus in den unteren PCIe x 16, da passt die auch rein.


 Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich das nicht vorgeschlagen habe, obwohl es bei mir im PC nicht anders aussieht.  Ich logge mich nun lieber ganz schnell aus.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebaut, sieht schön aus so ganz ohne Kabel im Raum. Nun werde ich die Blende wieder vorsetzen & dann mal schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten. Ich danke euch!


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Warum hast Du denn den CPU-Kühler nicht nach hinten ausblasend eingebaut?


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du denn den CPU-Kühler nicht nach hinten ausblasend eingebaut?


 
Witzig


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Witzig


 Na Recht hat er doch


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Witzig


 
 Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


----------



## BennHi (30. Mai 2014)

Selbes Problem hatte ich mit meiner Tri-X auch (zumindest war der Luftausstoß behindert) - hab mir dann nen Riser auf Amazon bestellt und die Soundkarte halb wackelig da rein geschraubt. Funktionier aber tadellos 


(sry für die schlechte Bildquali)


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Zersäge ich mir meine Rückwand oder wie stellt ihr euch das vor? Außerdem ist doch so alles jetzt schick


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Der Lüfter vom K2, welcher momentan den hinteren Gehäuselufter knutscht, gehört einfach nur auf die andere Seite : Screenshot by Lightshot

Da, wo der RAM begraben wird 

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon so sehr gut aus , nur den Lüfter musst Du noch umbauen, sonst komme ich und versohl dir den Arsch


----------



## Fiftdey (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Ach so! Ok werde ich dann demnächst in Angriff nehmen. Der Lüfter muss dann die Luft Richtung CPU pusten richtig? Oder raus ins Gehäuse innere?


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ach so! Ok werde ich dann demnächst in Angriff nehmen. Der Lüfter muss dann die Luft Richtung CPU pusten richtig? Oder raus ins Gehäuse innere?



 Der CPU-Lüfter sollte die Luft nach hinten, also zum Hecklüfter blasen.


----------



## Fiftdey (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der CPU-Lüfter sollte die Luft nach hinten, also zum Hecklüfter blasen.


 
Aber das macht er doch jetzt. Nur eben an der falschen Seite?


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wie an der falschen Seite?


----------



## Fiftdey (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie an der falschen Seite?


 
Na wurde doch bemängelt das der Lüfter zu nah an dem anderen sitzt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Der Lüfter muss über dem RAM sein und durch die Lamellen nach hinten blasen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Freilich, der bläst verkehrt rum. 

 Den Kühler musst Du um 180 Grad drehen..


----------



## Fiftdey (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Soll ich ihn drehen um 180grad oder nach hinten, also über die RAM setzen und durch die Lamellen pusten lassen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Nach rechts über den RAM setzen u. durch den Kühlkörper Richtung Rückwand blasen lassen. - Greetz -


----------



## Fiftdey (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand rat? 

Kommt direkt beim einschalten einmal, dann starte ich neu ist es weg. In der Woche ist der pc nicht am Strom. Kann es damit was zu tun haben?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Guck dir mal an was das für eine Minidump/AppData ist, und schmeiss die runter (wenn nicht benötigt).

Ist auf jeden Fall nur Kleinscheiss, kein schwerwiegendes Problem


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Lade die Dump-Datei lieber gezippt hier hoch und lass uns da mal reinsehen. Dann kann man Dir sagen warum die entstanden ist.


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

060614-6078-01.rar

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen

Habe gerade mit dem Prog Whocrashed die dmp datein analysieren lassen.. 

Jedes mal ist 



> Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> ...



schuldig..


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Hallo.

Du hast anscheinend den neuen AMD Beta installiert:


```
fffff801`c589b000 fffff801`c6844000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri May 23 03:46:07 2014 (537EA85F)
fffff801`c5694000 fffff801`c5722000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri May 23 03:11:53 2014 (537EA059)
```
 
Im Dump ist dieser mit involviert:


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
BugCheck 139, {3, fffff800e746eb70, fffff800e746eac8, 0}
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+859a8 )
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
Unknown bugcheck code (139)
Unknown bugcheck description
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003
Arg2: fffff800e746eb70
Arg3: fffff800e746eac8
Arg4: 0000000000000000
Debugging Details:
------------------
 
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
CURRENT_IRQL:  2
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800e5be2ae9 to fffff800e5bd6fa0
SYMBOL_ON_RAW_STACK:  1
STACK_ADDR_RAW_STACK_SYMBOL: fffff800e746e950
STACK_COMMAND:  dds E746E950-0x20 ; kb
STACK_TEXT:  
ffffffff`e746e930  ????????
ffffffff`e746e934  ????????
ffffffff`e746e938  ????????
ffffffff`e746e93c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e940  ????????
ffffffff`e746e944  ????????
ffffffff`e746e948  ????????
ffffffff`e746e94c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e950  ????????
ffffffff`e746e954  ????????
ffffffff`e746e958  ????????
ffffffff`e746e95c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e960  ????????
ffffffff`e746e964  ????????
ffffffff`e746e968  ????????
ffffffff`e746e96c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e970  ????????
ffffffff`e746e974  ????????
ffffffff`e746e978  ????????
ffffffff`e746e97c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e980  ????????
ffffffff`e746e984  ????????
ffffffff`e746e988  ????????
ffffffff`e746e98c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e990  ????????
ffffffff`e746e994  ????????
ffffffff`e746e998  ????????
ffffffff`e746e99c  ????????
ffffffff`e746e9a0  ????????
ffffffff`e746e9a4  ????????
ffffffff`e746e9a8  ????????
ffffffff`e746e9ac  ????????
 
FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+859a8
fffff801`c59209a8 ??              ???
SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+859a8
FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: atikmdag
IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  537ea85f
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x139_atikmdag+859a8
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x139_atikmdag+859a8
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
 
Da kann man nur empfehlen wieder auf die letzte offzielle CCC Version von AMD zu wechseln um diese Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

Nebenbei ist dein BIOS das F7. Die letzte aktuelle Version ist das F8. Da Du Windows 8.1 mit Update1 verwendest würde ich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen immer das aktuellste BIOS bevorzugen.


```
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3048]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = F7
BiosReleaseDate = 08/02/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = Z87X-D3H-CF
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
```


----------



## Fiftdey (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

danke schön. bios update habe ich immer gehört, wenns läuft nicht ändern ?! 
muss ich runterladen und dann vom usb stick installieren lassen? oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

BIOS Update bei den modernen Boards ist ja recht simpel. Wie es bei Gigabyte läuft ist mir im Detail jetzt nicht geläufig. Aber das steht alles im Manual. Üblicherweise packt man die neue BIOS Version auf einen USB-Stick der mit FAT32 formatiert wurde.

Dann geht man im BIOS Menü auf die Flash-Funktion für das BIOS. Und dann dauert es 1-3 Minuten und man ist durch.

Danach dann einmal die Standwerte laden.
Dann die BIOS-Werte wieder einstellen wie man sie haben möchte. Ggf. den RAM wieder neu setzen (Geht bei Standardwerte laden meistens auf die kleinste Stufe).

Das war es denn.

Wie gesagt, dass ist ein KANN...kein MUSS.

Aber bei sehr neuen Betriebssystemen bin ich da vorsichtiger. Da kann eine ältere BIOS Version schon zu Problemen führen.

Bei Windows 7 sollte das absolut kein Problem darstellen ob man jetzt das F7 oder F8 hat. Ausser man hat eine ganz aktuelle CPU.


----------



## Fiftdey (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Komisch komisch.. 

gerade den PC gestartet kam wieder die Meldung das dieser neu gestartet werden muss. ich hab die datei ausgelesen: 



> On Mon 16.06.2014 07:21:29 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\061614-8984-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x153FA0)
> Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x8, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8025905F0A6)
> ...



was mich nur wundert, niemand ist am PC dran, der PC ist nicht mal am Strom. heißt Kippschalter mach ich immer aus sobald der PC heruntergefahren ist..


----------



## mc-stylus (16. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Gigabyte P55M UD2 ist ein BIOS Updater auf der beigelegten CD-Rom. Den hab ich installiert. Nun wird bei jedem Systemstart automatisch nach einem Update gesucht. Lässt sich aber auch einmalig suchen.


----------



## Fiftdey (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Hey hey, 
solangsam stell ich mir die Frage, was ich an meinem System noch verbessern sollte. 
GTA kann ich nicht auf Ultra spielen & Witcher 3 auch nicht. 
Was könnt ihr mir für Tipps geben?


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Wäre cool wenn mir Jemand helfen könnte, gibt ja zur Zeit das Angebot von Caseking, King Kit Gigabyte Z97X-SOC + Intel 4790k boxed würde sich das lohnen oder bräucht eher ne neue Grafikkarte?
Dachte eigentlich ich wäre mit meiner abgesichert was die Zukunft angeht


----------



## the_leon (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Nope, der 4790K ist nur eine erneuerte Version des 4770K mit 100mhz mehr Takt, der beim Zocken nix bringt.
Lass dein Sys so.
Auch deine Graka kannst du so lassen, da würde ich eher bis zum Release der neuen Amd karte warten (bei und 17.Juni, 2 Uhr morgens)
sonst eher eine 980ti.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn mir Jemand helfen könnte, gibt ja zur Zeit das Angebot von Caseking, King Kit Gigabyte Z97X-SOC + Intel 4790k boxed würde sich das lohnen oder bräucht eher ne neue Grafikkarte?
> Dachte eigentlich ich wäre mit meiner abgesichert was die Zukunft angeht



Das lohnt sich sowas von gar nicht.
Das einzige, was dann hilft, ist entweder eine Titan X oder du machst Crossfire


----------



## Fiftdey (14. April 2017)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Hey Lang ist es her als ich das letze mal etwas von mir hören lies. 

Durch andere private Umstände und Hobbys habe ich einfach keine Zeit mehr für den Rechner. Daher würde ich diesen gern verkaufen - was meint ihr, wie viel ist dieser gebraucht wert? Was kann ich verlangen? Gruß und frohe Ostern!


----------



## LukasGregor (14. April 2017)

*AW: Ein PC soll es werden für Zocken & Office*

Da schreibst du am Besten mal im Marktplatz/Preisschätzung und editierst den letzten Beitrag....


----------

